

Inspiration is procrastination's cousin - mmahemoff
http://stevecorona.com/inspiration-is-a-lie

======
msandford
I have to disagree with the author. Had plenty of good ideas while riding a
bike, showering, etc. I would call that 'inspiration' and it didn't come from
working, it actually came from not working.

I would agree that it's foolish to wait for inspiration to strike, but the
fact that it's foolish to wait doesn't mean there is no such thing as
inspiration.

------
kvprashant
Well written. Inspiration comes from doing; a feeling of perseverance; a lot
of passion. It does not mean that you have to keep working on your idea. You
just have to live in it. No matter what you're doing, your mind has to start
working on focusing on that one thing you're out to achieve.

------
sprokolopolis
Inspiration exists and it will often only come when I am am not working. The
catch, is that I have to have already done my work. There is a point at which
I know that I need to stop working and give my mind a break. During that
break, all of those thoughts are marinating in the back of my mind. A change
of environment and activity will often make that inspired idea "click". For
me, inspiration is allowing outside stimulus to act on the preparative work
that you have already done. Inspiration is not lazy. Inspiration is patience
and determination.

There are countless stories of people finding their best ideas while in the
bath/shower, on a walk, on the toilet, etc. There is a reason for that.

